# Make stuff with a log



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*Make stuff with a log*

Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


----------



## SplashMaster (Jul 26, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Cool man I have heard that people will use apple trees and pear trees for any thing were strength is needed b/c the wood is strong what wid it supporting all that fruit.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Interesting. That totally makes sense. It's amazing how much stress is on the branches of apple trees. I got to thinking about it an figured that maybe apple wasn't used much in woodworking because typically they are kept small…and pickable. Mine was way overgrown and had a huge trunk.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Great video as always Stevin. How dare you insult hand tool users though lol just kidding (I use both).

I think that candle holder is a really cool design and a great idea. I understand you don't want the top candle holder slanted as it could cause the candle to just slide off and burn your house down, but if its flat wont you possibly get a wax waterfall on the cliff side and all over the table underneath it? A little angle would help. Or perhaps route/chisel a groove on the side you want the wax to actually flow to help guide it. I don't know if this is actually necessary to do that since I can't see how flat you really made it but that is just my 2 cents(and it's only worth that much).

Great video though and cool ideas.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


One time, in college… me and my buddy were expanding our minds… and built this killer castle by melting like 100 candles all over different stuff like birds skull and what not. We were glazing it with a lighter and some hair spray when some coffee filters on the inside caught on fire…. My buddy is like "Oh F this F'er is on Fire" and I'm like "F" then this kid (Chip) busts into the room and is like "I'm a volunteer fireman." He grabs the castle we had been working on for ten hours straight…. runs into the bathroom…and smashes it on the shower floor turning on the water and stomping on it…. I was so pissed I never spoke, not one word, to him again. Every time I see someone melting a candle on purpose to create Art I'm reminded of that castle and how cool it was…. Also I'm reminded of how I hate Chip, he didn't have to smash it… jerk.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


On the top pedestal you could put a spike of some sort that the candle would site on. When you add the candle to it you would just push it on.

Also, you could make it so the spike is on a thin metal disc so the candle could burn all the way down without you worrying about it burning the wood. Just make it whatever diameter the pillar candles are you typically get so it isn't visible


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


More cool projects.
All easy to make and fun.
(And that's what it's really all about, right?)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


great video. my favorite was the candleholder waterfall.


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 20, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Steve,

Not bad projects, pretty cool.

The clock on your last project for the candle holder, you need to set it so it don't blink LOL

Handi


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Biggest reason I've heard of for apple wood falling out of use is the dominance of dwarf trees vs. the older full sized trees. Also the wood seems to start rotting in the middle at around 50 years old while the tree keeps on producing so the wood isn't always solid when the tree is finally cut down.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Another good one. I liked the swing top box, think I might make some to put up Trees in backyard as bird nest boxes, sure hope they can work that lid out though. If you have a wood lathe turn yourself up a mallet, tough stuff apple but keep it oiled up to stop it splitting
Thanks again Alf.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Very cool video Steve. I took an old hackberry tree down in my back yard and saved some of the tree for projects. Those are some good ideas.

FYI. Apple wood is very hard, as are most fruit woods. Apple historically, was the wood of choice for making tool handles - hand saw handles in particular. Most of the pre-WWII hand saws from the big makers like Disston and Atkins had handles made from apple wood. I have some of those old saws and the handles still feel great in the hand.

Doc


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Really cool ….quick projects!!!

I would have used the applewood in my smoker….......makes great steaks and ribs!!!!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Your pixie-type humor is always good, Steve, but I have to take issue with one thing you said (twice).

A propane torch is NOT a blow torch (well, not to people of my age, who remember our uncles or grandfathers using the classical gasoline-fueled blowtorch).
Here is a link to pictures of REAL blowtorches.
http://www.google.com/images?q=gasoline+blow+torch&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7GWYF_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=D-CdTJ6rKsaAlAe4kYntAg&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQsAQwAw&biw=1259&bih=795
Best wishes for more exacting use of the English tongue,
Don "dances with wood" Butler


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


) you always make me smile Steve and great little projects too
ceep up the good work with those vidio´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Let's see if I can respond to some of you.

@Eric_S: Good idea. I suppose there should be some sort of tilt to the top piece. Even a 5 degree angle would be fine. And…

@Pawky A way to secure the candle is also a good idea. I have made candle holders in the past where I just drove a nail partly into the wood and cut off the head. Then you can press the candle onto it.

@poroskywood: Wow. Consider some professional help.

@derosa: That sounds exactly like my apple tree which was about 50 years old.. It was rotting out from the center. It was just too overgrown.

@Don: I had no idea a propane torch isn't a blow torch. Now I want to get one of those gasoline versions!

@nmkidd A man after my own heart! I just learned about applewood for smoking on the grill. Must try.

@docholladay: Hmmm…maybe I'll save some of my apple wood for the lathe. Need to dust it off first!

@jwarner75: I seem to be always stuck at 12:00 blinking. Even my actual digital clock in my shop is blinking because my power went out a month ago and I still haven't bothered to set the damn clock. Typically, it's off one hour because of daylight saving time, in which I refuse to participate.

@Dennisgrosen: I am always impressed that you continually post comments on my videos. If I had your hat I would make an entire video wearing it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I´m always corius of what you have to us ….lol
and when you have used time to make a vidio 
its just fair to let you know we have seen it 

I´m not so sure the paperhat still excist …that evenings memmery is a little foggy…LOL

take care of those days they hit hard the next day…lol

Dennis


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


@Dennis: Dude, I like you all the more. I have plenty of those evenings to not remember! Yep, those next days do indeed hit hard.

But I still want the hat.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


) LOL
now you realy have forced me to dig deep in the dust on the attic room

I will see what I can do after I have found my space safty gear
that room is not healhty for the lounges …lol

Dennis


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I would love to have a log of apple that size… I could have hours of turning fun with it


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Would your suggestions work with a cheese log? I'll probably get one from my auntie at Christmas.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I believe apple wood was used extensively to make handles for Disston hand saws prior to WWII, not that Disston cornered the apple wood market.

A blow torch and propane torch are essentially used for the same job. A blow torch is old technology designed and used to heat sodering irons. A propane torch - new technology - is used for sodering.

poopiekat - HOWLS


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


good video man


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Great video, Steve. I once made a small stool (the type you sit on, not the medical definition) out of logs but my ex-girlfriend threw it on a garden fire and burnt it. She very nearly became an ex' in more than one sense. Thankfully common sense prevailed and I just trashed her favourite vase instead, by 'accident' of course.


----------



## Retseih (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Dude,

Going to big box stores is for admiring and purchasing power tools that can sit handsomely on a shelf…not buying wood that will just get in the way of your tools!

I actually have a few great log projects. If I get ambitious I will figure out how to post a few photos. Loved the video.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Love the video Steve! It looks like you are getting in touch with your 'zen'. I really liked the candle holder best. Anchoring it seems to be a great suggestion.

Thanks for sharing with us! Sheila


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Sorry, can't stay to watch. I'm on my way out to the shop to cut my BLOW TORCH in half with my CHOP SAW.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Nice video as always. Good timing, too, because I just made a bandsaw box with an oak log, although slightly different than yours. I might post it on LJ.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I kept waiting for the half of an idea - was worried about false advertising, but it wasd there! I think that might have been a whole idea though …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Maybe the half idea is the heart wood core out of the swing top box? I wondered what it would become? Still wondering??

PS, some of us were actually taught to use a blow torch to sweat a patch and solder ;-))


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Amusing video as always, thank you for posting these!


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Your log might hold fire, but mine can roll over the neighbor's dog. It's better than bad, it's good!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I tried getting in touch with my inner woodworker but he was impossible to get on with.


----------



## MrWizard (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


THanks for the great video,
My first plans are for the scrollsaw and the bandsaw, I have lot of plans from a book but your video has helped free up the stress of getting started. Just go for it! I love the candle holder, simple and beautiful.

Ill be watching


----------



## GSwoodworker (May 22, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


It's great for the smoker. I also love to use my cherry scraps for the smoker. All your fruit trees make good wood for smoking. Yum now I am getting hungry.

Great video!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


I can see it now. Steve's next video, he will be wearing His New Hat. ROTF LOL!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


Steve,

It is hilarious that I just noticed this video… I kind of had at it with some Camphor Laurel (I believe it is Camphor Laurel anyway, it smells like Vicks…) and made your second type of band saw box, sort of. I hollowed out the middle with drills, chisels, and my oscillating sander…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40741


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Make stuff with a log*
> 
> Get in touch with your inner woodworker and make things with just a log. Here are three and a half ideas.


@dbhost: Thanks man. I hope you post picture on LJ! Does it still smell?


----------

